# Hot Wheels radar gun?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dunno if this really fits here, but it doesn't fit on any of the other boards either...

My local Target has a Hot Wheels radar gun for like 30 bucks. I was reading a message board for guys who fool with real radar guns and detectors (apparently there are a lot of them) and while this thing wouldn't hold up in court, it's apparently a neat little toy. The consensus was that it works pretty well for its intended purpose. It even has a switch to convert real miles per hour into 1/64 scale miles per hour. Anybody played with one of these with their slot cars yet?

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Dunno if this really fits here, but it doesn't fit on any of the other boards either...
> 
> My local Target has a Hot Wheels radar gun for like 30 bucks. I was reading a message board for guys who fool with real radar guns and detectors (apparently there are a lot of them) and while this thing wouldn't hold up in court, it's apparently a neat little toy. The consensus was that it works pretty well for its intended purpose. It even has a switch to convert real miles per hour into 1/64 scale miles per hour. Anybody played with one of these with their slot cars yet?
> 
> --rick


get one and tell us how it went


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I saw those... let us know how they work


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Is it a Target exclusive?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't think so. I could be wrong. Lots of guys on the aforementioned radar bulletin board were talking about getting them off Fleabay...

Here's one on the Bay:
Dangit, the linky no worky. Just put in this item number: 220039002736

Oooh look. Amazon has them for 20 bucks. Google is my friend once again.
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EHLB0M/sr=8-1/qid=1161657195/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-3395781-2860731?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games 

Wallyworld has it listed too, but that site isn't cooperating...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*radar*

Me thinks that TRU had these also...
price unknown...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-10-1911-Velocity-Speed-Gun/dp/B0002X7V1Q/ref=pd_sbs_t_1/104-5804424-4960752?ie=UTF8


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I saw them at TrU and Walmart.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's what the train and R/C guys are saying

http://www.trains.com/TRC/CS/forums/924526/ShowPost.aspx


http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=530421


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess the same thing could be done with lap timing software and a couple of reed switches?
But this gun is portable and instant, just need someone in the US to cough up the money and try it with slotcars.

I don't think the 1/64 conversion is worthwhile. 'Scale Speed' is a dumb concept, especially with HO where the results are pretty crazy. According to that kind of math my hotted Tomy Turbo was doing 950mph average last time we raced on a oval!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well.....*



Montoya1 said:


> *snip*I don't think the 1/64 conversion is worthwhile. 'Scale Speed' is a dumb concept, especially with HO where the results are pretty crazy. According to that kind of math my hotted Tomy Turbo was doing 950mph average last time we raced on a oval!


Think of it from a little kids standpoint...
Finding out that something is going 4mph... BORING....

But look! Flip the switch and now I am doing 250mph!! (or whatever...)



Montoya1 said:


> I guess the same thing could be done with lap timing software and a couple of reed switches?


Actually I saw a device like this for used on HO trains a few years ago.
A pair of reed switches were mounted along thae track a specified distance apart and the readig was sent to a small LCD display and would show how fast the train was going across that section of track... I wondered at that time if it could be used with slots...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

One Gun on your longest straight then Have a David Hobbs go "WOW the super Aguri is only 27mph off the race through the speed trap".....Iwill see if my local wallyworld has one and see what I can do for tearing it apart and doing something purtiy nice with it.. Give me my allotted 9 months to get a round to it though...

Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Give me my allotted 9 months to get a round to it though...
> 
> Dave


Har har


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> Har har


Hey, round tuits are hard to come by these days...



--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I couldn't resist. I just bought one, I'll let you guys know what I think after I get it


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> I couldn't resist. I just bought one, I'll let you guys know what I think after I get it


cool! thanks! i actually had one in my hand at target the other day... but when i went to put it in the cart, my wife gave me the hairy eyeball...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> cool! thanks! i actually had one in my hand at target the other day... but when i went to put it in the cart, my wife gave me the hairy eyeball...
> 
> --rick



Funny my wife did that to me at Wallymart last weekend when I saw a Hotwheels pursuit set.. I said Hey I don't have these cars" she looked at me withthat hairy eyeball and said you will be missing something else ya put that in my cart.....and of course she has all my money securley tied up in stupid things like Morgates, electricity.. ( Ok I need that one..)..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that's funny. I actually got that Hot Wheels set past her a couple weeks ago at Value City. The TransAm is a disappointment. All this one has is the gold bird on the hood, the old ones have more detail trim. Although in its defense, I think the hood bird on the new one is more accurate to the 1:1 car than the old one...

however, she drew the line at the Cars set with Lightning McQueen and Doc when we saw that one later in the same shopping trip. I didn't fight too hard since I already did my own homemade Lightning and Doc... 

--rick


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

coach61 said:


> One Gun on your longest straight then Have a David Hobbs go "WOW the super Aguri is only 27mph off the race through the speed trap".....
> Dave



Literally made me LOL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I just picked up one for my son for Christmas. I think I will get one, paint it flat black then park my car on a side road and see how many cars I can get to slow down. 

But officer, I was just testing this for my son. :devil: 

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Omega said:


> I just picked up one for my son for Christmas. I think I will get one, paint it flat black then park my car on a side road and see how many cars I can get to slow down.
> 
> But officer, I was just testing this for my son. :devil:
> 
> Dave


I wondered if anyone would think of that.

On the message boards I read when I was researching this, some guys who play with real radar guns bought one of these to play with. It's apparently too weak to set off a detector.

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I got it yesterday and gave it a quick tryout. It's really pretty cool. I don't know how accurate it is in the real world... but I can tell you that it seems consistent. 

I set up a drag strip and ran a few different kinds a cars a few times each. My one T-jet always read the time speed, the XTraction got a higher reading and always got the same score, the tyco 440... same thing, a faster score and that score didn;t change after running the 440 3 times

It's a toy, but it's not a bad toy to have

More tests need to be done.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

*unlimited on radar*

A few years ago I brought a radar gun down to Rick DeRosa's track in Ill. I had a great time on the way down with the gun, zapping all the radar detector drivers that were speeding. Watching them slow down and look around for the cop was hilarious. WE proceeded to run all types of cars. Even with the 300 dollar gun we couldn't get all readings to come up. We did get a couple of unlimiteds on the straights at just over 70 miles per hour.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> Well, I got it yesterday and gave it a quick tryout. It's really pretty cool. I don't know how accurate it is in the real world... but I can tell you that it seems consistent.
> 
> I set up a drag strip and ran a few different kinds a cars a few times each. My one T-jet always read the time speed, the XTraction got a higher reading and always got the same score, the tyco 440... same thing, a faster score and that score didn;t change after running the 440 3 times
> 
> ...


VERY COOL! this is going on my Xmas list if I don't get one by then...

So how fast in actual miles per hour are some different types of cars? Stock Aurora Tjets, JL Tjets, Xtrac/AFX/MT, 440, SG+, and so on? Inquiring minds want to know...

hey neo--unlimiteds go 70 MPH? Ouch! Corner marshals beware...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was only checking scale speeds and I can;t remember them all.. I do remember one t-jet hitting 400 mph though.

The nex time I break it out I'll do more time trials and list the results.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just saw these in the Sunday flier for TRU......on sale for $24.95.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

